# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-130TE2,

## 80

! DR-130TE2 (150-174),   136-174,            150 ,    !  ,       ?     ?    35,   50.

----------


## LML

TE2     150     35 .     ( )            145    . 
               . 
   ,  30      ,     .   ,      30  HI  5  LO.          30 .

----------


## 80

,          ,   !     30 ?

  ,        ,   ?          (145)    ?

----------


## 80

.      ,             ! ,        30 ?
   , .     ,   VR1    "" ?

----------


## Serg

> ,        30 ?


 --,   50       ,      .         .

----------


## 240

> .


  -.   ,  , -  .

----------


## LML

DR-130   5 . TE2   150-174.      144-146        L4, L5, L6  L14.               .      ()    .     .      .            . *        -  .*

----------


## LML

.      . 

          ,         1 .              .                 (    ) 
  .        2   ,    .     4,08 .     51 .  50 .
        ( )  204 .

----------


## LML

> .         ,     , ?


       .  ,     FM   .
*     ""      .*

    ,            .         .     .      80  100   .

----------


## RD9FM

TE2  145         , +  ,    ,   3 ,      ,    160   ,     .

----------


## 80

50-7-11 , 25   !   RG-58?

*  11 ():*

  4         ?

----------


## R0JF

> ! DR-130TE2 (150-174),   136-174,            150 ,    !  ,       ?     ?    35,   50.



  ,   -     ? 
   -  .    .. -   ???
  .

----------


## 80

!   SIRIO GPA 135-175,  /, ( 5 , 25  RG-58 C/U),    ,          /     ,   ?

----------


## LML

> !   SIRIO GPA 135-175,  /, ( 5 , 25  RG-58 C/U),    ,          /     ,   ?


 ,  .       .            VR4 mic gain   .    ,     .

     ,    () -.
   , 145.400 .   .         .
  -.

  2 PTT   GND.    .
         .
  1 MIC.          .   ,         .

----------


## LML

.         .   ,   . *      -    .*      ,  .    .       ,    .

----------


## ra2fgk

(Q201)   ,     (pin15).

----------


## LML

,  .
  .   .    .
    ,   .
       .        ?    ?
 :         1...4  .
     145,300-145,400          .
   .          ?        .
      DTMF.     .    ?
   ,  .

----------


## LML

?        ?
*  ?*      ?       .    ,   .     ,         . -  .

----------


## 80

LML,  PTT  GND,  MIK1,    !    ,    ,    ! 

ra2fgk,     / ?    ,

----------


## 80

/,       ,        ,   SELECTONE ST-868.        

,   ,          !

----------


## 4Victor

.   ,       -    .
   ,   .

----------


## 4Victor

- .

----------


## 4Victor

,       -    .   .
   -   ,  .

----------


## 80

,  ,    ,  

*  16 ():*

  ,   !

----------


## 80

, 2            ,,   ,      ,     !     ,  !      ?

----------


## RD9FM

,   ,  ,   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## 80

4,27,      4,27.  ?

----------


## 80

UA9UDQ,  ,     !           ,   ?

----------


## 80

> VR2=,    VR4=


    , !






> ?           ( )   Alinc  .


      ,     ,        ,        ,       ?          3,    7  

*  18 ():*

         !        !     ,

----------


## 80

ra2fgk,  .  


  VR,   



*  13 ():*

   ,     "   ".     ?

----------


## 1967

> ,     ?


 ,  -2  -56   ,  ?

----------


## 1967

> 


             .        .

----------


## 80

,     ,     , ..!          .     ,      !      ,  !

----------


## 80

.




> 15         ?





> ?


      ,     ,    !

----------


## 80

,   ,      !     ,       !         




> ,      ,   ,     ,    ,   , ,   .      ,

----------


## UA9UDQ

> UA9UDQ,  ,     !           ,   ?


    ,                 ....    ,    (    )     ,        ,   
      ,      ,   

pS       2        ,

----------


## RD9FM

,     ,       ,      ,   .

----------


## 1967

,   . ,       ?

----------


## 1967

> ,        ?


,  .

----------


## 80

> ,        MIC ,


,    !  MIC ,  

    , 15  12,   14.8?

----------


## UA9UDQ

...        ,       " "

----------


## 80

,      !   Alinco DR-135F,

----------


## LML

?

----------


## strange

.      .

----------


## strange

?

----------


## Radiotester

TE2   144-146    160.       .      .        bf998.       ?
.

----------


## Radiotester

144-146. Alinco dr-130TE2      150-160 (   )         2 .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

*ra9few*, 
  .
     10   .       ...     ,     .        2sk131     "".
   2sk131   .      ,?

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

*LML*, 
  .
           .
       ......    ...         .     "".           .        qrp  .
     .      2sk131 .        .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

**, 
.
     2sk131  bf998?

----------


## prizrak

.         ,        .  ,    -     .    ,     5   -     .         ,,

----------

